# Topics > Smart home > Smart mirror >  EKKO, smart mirror, Miliboo Corp., Haute Savoie, France

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Miliboo Corp.

Home page - miliboo.com/ekko.html

----------


## Airicist

EKKO, connected mirror by Miliboo

Published on Jul 1, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Miliboo Ekko Smart Mirror at CES 2017 on BeTerrific!!

Published on Jan 12, 2017




> BeTerrific live from CES 2017! Miliboo CEO Guillaume Lachenal demonstrates for us the Ekko smart connected mirror at CES 2017!

----------

